# Java - Oracle Restore Point



## 123456789 (8. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte geren wissen, wie man in Java für eine Oracle DB einen Restore Point erstellt und diesem im Falle einer SQL- Exception zur Wiederherstellung verwendet.

Soviel ich herausgefunden habe muss ich lediglich die beiden Statements ausführen.

```
CREATE RESTORE POINT good_data;
```


```
FLASHBACK TABLE employees TO RESTORE POINT good_data;
```

ist das auch richtig so?

Aber was ist, wenn mehrere Tabellen davon betroffen sind?

lg,


----------



## Deros (9. Sep 2011)

ähhh falsche forum? 
aber die syntax von flashback ist: FLASHBACK [STANDBY] DATABASE [<database_name>]
TO [BEFORE] RESTORE POINT <restore_point_name>

du musst natürlich keine tabelle angeben sondern die ganze db hüpft zurück sonst runierst du dir ja endgültig die daten


----------



## 123456789 (12. Sep 2011)

Dankeschön 

lg


----------

